# How to get rid of dust/mud in pens



## waddle04 (Oct 4, 2011)

I have delt with runs and they are a PAIN! If your not wanting to spend lots of money I would recommend sand. Or you can hire someone to come and pack the run for you with a roller. Now we use a mixture of sand, small gravel and dirt that we bought from the local concrete plant and we had it packed tight and it works really well. It costs a few hundred but its worth it in the long run. If you deal with just sand you have to be aware that the horse might vacum and that might lead to sand colic.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Are all the pens like this, or just yours (or just a few)? If so, could you move to a better pen?

It sounds like the underlying ground is like clay and doesn't allow the water to run off or run through it like sand. We have some areas of clay like that here, and you're right, the water puddles and the thick muddy stuff can suck your boots off. We use gravel or crushed concrete. Crushed concrete is great, and less expensive than gravel.

Adding a lot of sand will help. I would be concerned that you're shelling out money to fix up someone else's property. Could you talk to the land owner and ask them for some refund or reduced board if you go through the expense of fixing the footing in the pen?


----------



## brandilion (Aug 23, 2010)

All the pens get like this, so no, I can't move to a different pen. How do I find crushed concrete? Call a concrete company? Sand might be the best thing. Our board is awfully cheap, so I don't feel too bad about putting some money toward it.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I have this problem with my pen. It was suggested to me that I dig a ditch outside the fence on the upper part. I am hoping this will work!! Im not sure if its possible for you if your pen is surrounded by other pens. Its about 6-8 inches deep and like I said it is OUTSIDE the fence, not inside it. If its not possible I would try birds eye gravel or also called screenings. Its a little bit bigger than sand but a bit smaller than pea gravel. It can get a litttle dusty however.... One problem with sand, is that if they live on it they can get it ingrained in their hoof which can lead to lameness. And its quite complicated to get it out.


----------

